# Custom made gigs



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Anybody up around the Crestview/Niceville area custom make their own all thread gigs and interested in selling any that are in good shape?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm up in baker and could make ya one...how big/small do you want it?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

look at my post up above for gigs...guy that makes them lives in defuniak...he makes a great quality product


----------

